# How set up is this show?



## proudsioux (Dec 19, 2010)

Well Jimmys boy just happend to forget to lock the boat down and the pontoon came off the hitch. And they just so happend to have a multiple camera shots of it coming on hitched and on the bottom of the pontoon so you could see it drag. Lmao now jimmy sayin that he prolly needs saftey chains cuz that was a text book unhitch and its happend to him many times. this show is somthing else.








Beano


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 19, 2010)

WHO cares:notrolls2:


----------



## redprospector (Dec 19, 2010)

How "set up" is any other soap operah? :hmm3grin2orange:

Andy


----------



## proudsioux (Dec 19, 2010)

funky sawman said:


> WHO cares:notrolls2:



whatever dumbass... i was just tring to state what happend and you try and rip me apart. if you dont liek it dont read my posts.:yoyo::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 19, 2010)

Well you can go in dog crap, there is already enough bicker on this site about AXMEN, Its JUST A TV SHOW:newbie:


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 19, 2010)

proudsioux said:


> whatever dumbass... i was just tring to state what happend and you try and rip me apart. if you dont liek it dont read my posts.:yoyo::biggrinbounce2:



ewwww, looks like you have a spelling problem whos the dummie now?:check::angrysoapbox:


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 19, 2010)

oohhhhhh ya I forgot the forum rules: "DONT FEED THE TROLLS":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 19, 2010)

funky sawman said:


> Well you can go in dog crap, there is already enough bicker on this site about AXMEN, Its JUST A TV SHOW:newbie:



When you live on the couch TV is real life.


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 19, 2010)

I dont even have a couch, i watch tv sitting on the floor crosslegged:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 20, 2010)

Which is more scripted.

Pro wrestling, NASCAR, Axemen, or Obama?

LOL!!!

Go ahead, mull it over for a day or two, it's a tough question if you're honest.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't let these guys get you down they don't mean any harm, this show makes them mad because it does not reflect the logging profession accurately. All the bickering and fighting is staged for ratings by the producers and the average Joe is fooled into thinking this is how logging operations are run. I enjoy watching a large chainsaw in action so I have to look past all the BS. AS is a very informative site with more topics than you can shake a stick at, don't let one guy scare you away I'm sure he didn't mean it. By the way welcome to AS, happy posting.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 24, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Which is more scripted.
> 
> Pro wrestling, NASCAR, Axemen, or Obama?
> 
> ...



Ok, I'll take a stab at this.
I believe that Axemen and Obama are in a dead heat for 1st place.
It's the other two that are giving me a problem. NASCAR has gone to hell in a hand basket, but since they have been more "real" more recently than pro wrestling I find myself wanting to give them the benefit of a doubt.

Merry Christmas everybody!!!

Andy


----------



## Rickochet (Dec 29, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Which is more scripted.
> 
> Pro wrestling, NASCAR, Axemen, or Obama?
> 
> ...


 
It's none of the above!!!! It's AS!!!!! Funkysaw & ProudSouix are best of buds trying to gain posts so they can earn their new free hats & T-Shirts for any highly secretive rep they may receive due to their fake fights!!!! We've got it figured out!!!! It's the new AS format!!!!!!


----------

